

Show HN: Said.fm now with Semantic-ish Search - abdels
http://blog.said.fm/the-search-for-search-is-over

======
chrislo
I'm a big said.fm user, and this is a very welcome addition. A small
suggestion: when I go to a search page, for example:

<http://said.fm/in/#/search/for/super>

And select to see some results, it's not obvious what the icons do next to the
results, for example the "infinity" icon. Perhaps add a hint, or tool-tip?

~~~
abdels
Always nice to hear from a listener! Will definitely look into making the
results clearer :)

